# 100 Lazy Dinner Recipes For Busy Weeknights - Number 26 – 50



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

*100 Lazy Dinner Recipes For Busy Weeknights - Number 26 - 50*
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/foodanddr...or-busy-weeknights/ss-BBKqvsX?ocid=spartandhp

26. CHILI PRAWN NOODLES http://www.supergoldenbakes.com/2015/03/chilli-prawn-noodles-fiveminutemeal.html If you're tempted to order Asian takeout because cooking it yourself will just take too long, then this recipe is about to change your life. In just 5 minutes you can whip up your very own chilli prawn noodles, and we guarantee you won't be sorry you did.

27. CILANTRO LIME CHICKEN http://addapinch.com/cilantro-lime-chicken-recipe/ This cilantro lime chicken is served with avocado salsa on top to give extra color and flavor. It goes well with any side; think frozen french fries, baked potatoes, pasta or even some simple steamed vegetables.

28. COCONUT CURRY SHRIMP http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/coconut-curry-shrimp/ Curries sound like they'd be time-consuming and complex to cook up, but they're actually anything but! This 20-minute recipe for coconut curry shrimp achieves the perfect balance of the 5 Thai tastes: sweet, sour, salty, bitter and hot all at once!

29. CREAMY LEMON CHICKEN PICCATA http://therecipecritic.com/2015/04/creamy-lemon-chicken-piccatta/ Don't let the fancy name scare you away. For this one-pan, 30-minute meal, you just have to cook floured chicken breasts, then make the creamy, lemony 4-ingredient sauce to drizzle on top. Fancy, schmancy!

30. CUBAN SLIDERS https://houseofyumm.com/cuban-sliders/#_a5y_p=3624342 We dare you to find a faster way to make a big rack of tasty, cheesy Cuban sliders. Layer them up with your favorite high quality ham, and dinner is ready!

31. EASY 5-INGREDIENT WHITE CHICKEN CHILI http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/5-ingredient-easy-white-chicken-chili-recipe/ 5 ingredients and a few minutes of simmering on the stovetop are all that stands between you and this delicious white chicken chili!

32. EASY BEEF AND BROCCOLI STIR FRY http://www.jocooks.com/main-courses/beef-main-courses/easy-beef-and-broccoli-stir-fry/ When it comes to quick dinners, stir fry is a major lifesaver. This easy beef and broccoli stir fry only takes 15 minutes to make and tastes way better than takeout! If you don't have broccoli, you can use any other green vegetable like bell peppers, zucchinis, green beans or snap peas.

33. EASY BEEF BURRITO SKILLET http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/2015/09/easy-beef-burrito-skillet.html Yet another one-pot wonder, this easy beef burrito skillet is perfect if you're craving Tex-Mex food but don't have the time to go all out. It takes less than 20 minutes to get this dinner on the table, and we guarantee everyone will love it!

34. EASY CALZONES http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/easy-calzones/ The one important thing to note with this calzone shortcut is that since you're using frozen (unrisen) dinner rolls or bread dough, you'll need to take it out a couple hours early to thaw and rise. After that, it's a bit of rolling out, filling and just 10 minutes of baking. Now what could be simpler?

35. EASY GARLIC AND GINGER GLAZED STICKY PORK http://www.foodiewithfamily.com/easy-garlic-and-ginger-glazed-sticky-pork/ Sweet, spicy, garlicky and fast, this pork recipe is a total winner. Serve it with steamed vegetables and white rice for a complete meal.

36. EASY GROUND BEEF TACOS http://aseasyasapplepie.com/easy-ground-beef-tacos/ These easy ground beef tacos are a great addition to your roster of quick weeknight dinners. If you're feeding a family, why not place all the various toppings in small bowls on the table and let everyone assemble their own taco? Kids love being able to make their own, and it significantly reduces cooking time too. Dinner couldn't get any easier!

37. EASY PORK CHOPS WITH SWEET AND SOUR GLAZE http://damndelicious.net/2015/01/31/easy-pork-chops-with-sweet-and-sour-glaze/ You'll be enjoying these pork chops with a gorgeous sweet and sour glaze in just 20 minutes. How can you argue with that?

38. EASY SAUSAGE AND BLACK BEAN PAELLA http://www.scatteredthoughtsofacraftymom.com/2014/08/easy-sausage-black-bean-paella-recipe.html That most wonderful of Spanish dishes, paella, is always such a treat-not least because it takes an age to cook. Here's a version that's just as delicious but much less hard work thanks to some clever shortcuts.

39. EASY VEGETARIAN RAGU AND POLENTA http://the-salty-tomato.com/2014/12/easy-ragu-polenta-vegetarian-moment.html Creamy parmesan polenta makes an ideal base to soak up all the delicious sauce from the vegetarian ragu in this mouthwatering recipe. Why not try it out for a Meatless Monday the whole family will love?

40. FAST CHEESY CHICKEN AND BROCCOLI TWICE BAKED POTATOES http://www.familyfoodonthetable.com/fast-cheesy-chicken-and-broccoli-twice-baked-potatoes/ 'Twice-baked potatoes' is kind of a misleading name for this superstar shortcut recipe... You save almost an hour by cooking your potatoes in the microwave first, cutting down the total time on this weeknight winner to just 35 minutes!

41. GARLIC ROASTED PORK CHOPS http://www.asweetpeachef.com/entrees/garlic-roasted-pork-chops/ 5 ingredients can go a long way, if you know how to combine them. This recipe for garlic roasted pork chopsis a winning, flavorful example.

42. HAMBURGER CASSEROLE http://triedandtasty.com/hamburger-casserole/ Canned soup makes this hamburger pasta casserole a cinch to make in a pinch, and cooking ground beef and chopped onion is the only real hands-on part of the meal. Once your pasta is cooked and combined with the meat, veggies and soups, you toss it in to a baking dish and let it do its thing.

43. HAWAIIAN FRENCH BREAD PIZZA http://wearychef.com/hawaiian-french-bread-pizza/ When you're struggling to get dinner on the table in a hurry, this Hawaiian French bread pizza has got your back! Guaranteed to please even the fussiest eaters, this recipe will never fail you.

44. HEALTHY SAUSAGE AND VEGGIES http://www.chelseasmessyapron.com/one-pan-healthy-sausage-and-veggies/ For a healthy, hearty one-pan dinner on those nights you can hardly think anymore, try this healthy sausage and veggie platter. It's delicious as a low-carb meal option or can be served with a starchy side.

45. HONEY GARLIC BEEF http://iamafoodblog.com/honey-garlic-beef-recipe/ In this mouthwatering recipe, bite-sized pieces of steak are first fried, then tossed in a sticky honey garlic sauce. Serve over rice for a quick weeknight dinner that's better than take-out!

46. HONEY LIME CHICKEN QUESADILLAS http://www.thereciperebel.com/honey-lime-chicken-quesadillas/ Homemade quesadillas are the perfect weeknight pick-me-up: they're quick, fun to eat, and way healthier than the fast food kind. Try this recipe, which coats the chicken and veggies in a sweet and sour honey-lime sauce.

47. INSTANT POT BEEF STEW https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/instant-pot-beef-stew/ Most beef stews take forever to make (at least 3 hours if you want it to be good), but thanks to pressure cookers and whoever invented the Instant Pot, you can have this hearty dinner on the table in just over an hour.

48. KIELBASA AND VEGGIE HASH http://www.thetwobiteclub.com/2014/05/kielbasa-pepper-onion-and-potato-hash.html#_a5y_p=2335429 When you're in the mood for meat and potatoes but aren't too experienced with cooking certain meats, turn to sausage instead. For this hearty skillet recipe, you have to do little more than slice up a package of kielbasa sausage, dice a handful of ingredients, then fry and saute everything in separate skillets before tossing it all together.

49. LOADED GRILLED ROAST BEEF SANDWICHES http://www.themediterraneandish.com/grilled-roast-beef-sandwich/ If you've got some leftover roast beef in your fridge, then you can have dinner on the table in no time! These loaded grilled roast beef sandwiches can be made in a panini press, grill or even on the stove top. Packed with cheese, bell peppers and onions, these sandwiches make for an easy dinner that the whole family will love.

50. MEXICAN CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP http://www.feastingathome.com/mexican-chicken-noodle-soup/ Here's the tasty Mexican version of chicken noodle soup, made in just one pot and full of diverse flavors. Chicken helps bulk things up so you don't leave the table hungry, although you can sub chickpeas or other beans for a vegan version of the dish. Don't forget the chipotle powder and diced green chilies for that authentic Mexican flavor kick.


----------

